# Alae control, not slime coat control.



## Franman (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a planted discus aquarium that also has some rams, small tetras, otos, and one angel. Last night I couldn't belive my eyes,some of my oto catfish were just gourging them selfs on my sleeping discus slim coat. I thought this guys were suppose to be harmless. The discus aren't showing signs of stress but I'm worried of later problems. I feel like I can't have any algea controll without it harming my discus. I've already taken out some algae eaters and flying foxes out for the same resome. I've also introdused some chery shrimp but they disappeared. I think ether the angel our the discus ate them I stilll bon't know who. So if there's any of you planted aquarium guros that knows the answer to my trobles please help.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

First question i have to ask is are you sure they are otos and not cae? Many stores sell cae as otos. Not to insult your intelligence but I dont know your experience with fishtanks.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

it actually has been documented that otos will feed on the slime coat of slow moving, flat fish. IE, discus. sorry :\


----------



## Franman (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm certain their otos. Its the same as the trashion's pic. I've had them before with angels and never had any problems.


----------



## The Tick (Jan 14, 2008)

Ah, Franman, you battle a wicked foe. The vicious slime-sucker parading as an innocent Oto! Unfortunately, as trashion said, this is not uncommon. Try having a talk with your Otos and convince them that evil is not the path they should choose. Sometimes that's all it takes to turn a young lad around. 

If that doesn't work, you may have to resort to such barbaric practices as algae scrubbing. It kinda sucks, but nothing feels better than some good old fashioned hard work! Well, except for not having to work hard...that definitely feels better, but hard work takes second.


----------



## Franman (Jul 20, 2007)

I tried talking to them but that didn't work. So I figured that maby the tank was too clean so I throw in a algea waffler at night when their most active.
They seemed ot have stoped for now. Do you guys think that if I add one more hour of light in the tank to produce more algea the onslot will stop?


----------

